# Tyne and Wear IHS Branch meeting Sunday 28/08/11



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Shiny new thread for August's meeting


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

tazzyasb said:


> Shiny new thread for August's meeting


 will def be there for this one.Sorry i missed the last meeting.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

suez said:


> will def be there for this one.Sorry i missed the last meeting.


You were a miss, see you at the next meeting :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

open to everyone and anyone?
is it at Team Reptiles? and what time?
sorry about all the questions :s


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey ofcourse anyone is welcome to come, 
yep at team reptiles at 6pm on * Sunday 28/08/11*
lots of refreshments available 
hope see you all thir soon


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tyne and Wear IHS Branch August Meeting*

The next meeting of the Tyne and Wear IHS will be held on the 28th of august (the last sunday of the month) starting at 6pm. We'll be having a talk on DWA with Graham Skinner. The meeting is to be held at Team Reptiles, Team Valley.
For anyone that needs directions click on this link http://teamreptiles.co.uk/cont​act/. It's £2 per person, £1.50 for IHS members and under 16's are free.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

We'll be there probs late as usual though 
:lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

North East Responsible Reptile Keeping - Wall | Facebook

Newly created NERRK page on face book, like to be kept up to date with all future events, including the forth coming show in October.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Stupid blackberry won't let me like the page  ill have to do it when I get back


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

Whats the benifeits of being a IHS member and how do you become one?

Cheers

George


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

SKD said:


> Whats the benifeits of being a IHS member and how do you become one?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> George


Ditto


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Join The IHS

Full details are available on the IHS website, you also get discounted entrance to IHS shows along with early entrance, and reduced subs at IHS Branch meetings.

Everyone is welcome to shows and meetings IHS member or not, so feel free to pop down to the next meeting to see what its all about.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link Tara.

Am I right in thinking that the membership runs from 1st jan - 31st decemeber?

If so I will wait until Janurary until I get my membership so I get a full year: victory:


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

*Birmingham Trip*

Ok guys, bit of an update on the trip. As some of you know Adam (guy who's taking us round) is going to be in India most of October so November was suggested as an alternative. The two dates he's come back with are the 13th or the 19th of November. I'll be asking for everyones thoughts at the next meet.
Barry


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

im up for that Barry its to good of an opportunity to miss top work fella:2thumb:

we are now taking deposits for the Doncaster I.H.S Show on the 18th September.

you can pay your deposit at this Sundays meet or feel free to pop into Team Reptiles during opening hours all seats must be paid for in full by Thursday the 15th September 

£20.00 per seat + entry fee 
leaving Sunday 18th September at 7.30 from Team Reptiles.

we will be taking a 12 seat minibus so spaces will be limited provisionally 8 seats have already been taken.

cheers Adam


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

hey guys 

just a quick question regarding our DWA talk meeting sunday, would anyone have access to a digital projector and screen by any chance, let me know 

thanks
rachel


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Everything now sorted for Sundays meeting. Really looking forward to it. We will also have full details of the upcoming NERRK show in October to share with you all.

See you all Sunday 6pm at Team Reptiles.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

tonight's the night i will see you all at 6pm:2thumb:


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

Im looking forward to my 1st meet so please be gentle:lol2:

see you all tonight


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

same boat as above  - looking forward to it though


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope you enjoy my talk tonight!

See everyone later

Graeme


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

great meeting tonight - thanks for the talk!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Julie and I would like to thank everyone who came along and listened to me rattling on "nice pun" it was good to be able to give a talk to such a nice bunch!


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

I enjoyed being there tonight, it was great to be around people who have the same interests 

and Tara thanks for the comment about my pictures:no1:

I also enjoyed the snake talk and the images :2thumb:, but im not a big fan of snakes.


----------



## GazP19 (Aug 26, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> Hope you enjoy my talk tonight!
> 
> See everyone later
> 
> Graeme


cracking talk mate and excellent pics, hope all goes well at the doctors


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Graeme - excellent talk - you're welcome anytime
Michelle


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

*Minutes for meeting 28th August 2011*

Tyne and Wear IHS Minutes of meeting 28th August 2011

Great to see all the new faces - we hope to see you all again soon, seems we have over 80 members now - the more the merrier.

NERRK

Tara gave us more news on the NERRK Reptile show which is taking place on 23rd October at Houghall College, Durham in conjunction with Kevin from Coast to Coast/ Zoologic and Teesside IHS. More details will be on their facebook page - North East Responsible Reptile Keeping and on the RFUK thread, but there will be 2 photographers to take pics of your friends as well as a "Crufts" style show, various talks and demonstrations all for only £1 entry. Sadly there will be no animal sales this year but there will be plenty of equipment for sale at special prices. Any proceeds will be put towards organising a full reptile show in 2012 where there will be tables available for breeders to sell their animals etc.

Doncaster Show - 18th September

Very few seats left £20 each contact Adam or Tara bus will leave Team Reptiles at 8am approx.

Venue
Due to our ever increasing numbers it was proposed by Adam to look at alternative venues, especially when we have guest speakers as we are out growing the shop. Two possibilities have been mentioned - in Dunston and Blaydon - feel free to contact us if you have any suggestions or comments on this.

Birmingham Nature Park Visit
Barry informed us that we will have to change the dates of our proposed visit to the park as the guide will be out of the country until November - the 13th or 20th of November was put forward - no one had objections to either so Barry is going to see which suits the park best. Seats will be £25 each and we will be taking a 35 seat coach, any unsold seats will be offered to members of Teesside IHS. Contact Tara, Adam or Barry to book or for more info.

DWA talk from Greame Skinner (Slippery42) of Naturally Wild
A very interesting and informative talk on keeping DWA species from Greame. Excellent photographs and down to earth practical views on keeping venomous snakes in the UK. A wide variety of topics were covered including UK Adders, training courses, equipment, housing and handling - thank you. We look forward to seeing his display at NERRK in October.

Next Meeting

The next meeting will be 25th September 2011 and we'll be having a swap meet for equipment so hunt out anything in the back of the cupboard and bring it along to swap for something more useful or sell it to one of our other members. There will also be the opportunity to have your animals sexed - please contact us so we know exactly what animals will be coming.

Thanks again for another brilliant meeting.
Michelle​


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Graeme i really enjoyed the talk it was really interesting, your palm viper was stunning and im really looking forward to your display at the NERRK show.

thanks to every one who turned up and welcome to all the new members.

any one wishing to attend the Doncaster show your deadline for payment is September the 11th.

thanks Adam


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Thank you very much Graeme for giving up your time to come and do your talk. All our members found it extremely interesting and informative. All in all an excellent meeting.

To echo Adam and Michelle welcome to all our new members too, its great to see Tyne and Wear IHS Branch growing from strength to strength each meeting. We now have over 80 members which is fantastic. Our first meeting was 24/10/2010 cannot wait to see what our membership number will be on our first years anniversary.

I will let this thread run for a couple more days then open a shiny new thread for Septembers meeting.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

great meeting and a very good and interesting speech by grahme 
it answered so many questions i wanted to know about venemous 
and certainly opened my eyes to venemous snakes it just goes to 
show that even the keepers of these snakes get bitten now and 
again


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

wrxadz said:


> Thanks Graeme i really enjoyed the talk it was really interesting, your palm viper was stunning and im really looking forward to your display at the NERRK show.
> 
> thanks to every one who turned up and welcome to all the new members.
> 
> ...


hi adam, i spoke to you at the meeting about the donny trip - unfortunatly i cant make it, i thought it was the 23rd sept not 18th - will there be a coach for the november show?

thanks

p.s - who and when do we inform about rep sexing for next meet?


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> hi adam, i spoke to you at the meeting about the donny trip - unfortunatly i cant make it, i thought it was the 23rd sept not 18th - will there be a coach for the november show?
> 
> thanks
> 
> p.s - who and when do we inform about rep sexing for next meet?


Just pm myself or wrxadz please Jon


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

The coach for Doncaster show has sold out

Getting lots of messages asking if we will be putting a coach on to Decembers show, we will discuss this at the next meeting to see if there is enough interest.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

great meet and a very interesting informative talk by Graeme:2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

good evening you lucky peeps, we have had two people drop out from doncaster so there are two more seats up for grabs:2thumb:, you can pay in full or a £5 deposit at Team Reptiles all seats must be paid in full by Sunday 11th September.

cheers Adam


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

wrxadz said:


> good evening you lucky peeps, we have had two people drop out from doncaster so there are two more seats up for grabs:2thumb:, you can pay in full or a £5 deposit at Team Reptiles all seats must be paid in full by Sunday 11th September.
> 
> cheers Adam


One seat left for the trip to Doncaster.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Doncaster Bus trip sold out.

Thanks 
Tara


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

tazzyasb said:


> Doncaster Bus trip sold out.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Did I get it by any chance , been waiting for Adam to get in touch today , I asked yesterday about it


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes mate you got it will pm you pay-pal later


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

wrxadz said:


> Yes mate you got it will pm you pay-pal later


Brilliant m8 , thanks a lot


----------

